# Pretty average GI JOE



## casper8092002 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

  I am 31 years old.  I have been in the US Army for 13 years. Currently deployed in the middle east on my 5th deployment.  Currently 5'6 180 pounds around 16% bodyfat. Weightlifting seriously now for 8 years. I have been doing a lot of reading on all the different forums here the last 2 or 3 months now and decided to join yesterday.  Have not tested my max lately due to schedule but here was my last one 2 months ago. Nothing impressive but here is what i got
Deadlift: 340 at 5 
Bench: 225 at 1
Squat: 295 at 3

Current eating is 
meal 1: 4 whole eggs, 1 scoop protein- sometimes have to use tuna
meal 2: 4 whole eggs, 1 scoop protein powder, 1 cup oatmeal-or tuna
meal 3: chicken, 1 scoop protein, as many noodles i am allowed, a serving of potatoes too if i can- this is my post workout meal- or tuna
meal 4: 2 scoops casein with 2 large tbsp. of peanut butter

sometimes it changes depending on the chow hall or what i can get in the mail.  I have not competed in any BB competitions maybe one day.  Have been a natty my whole time maybe one day moving to the dark side.  I have a bachelors degree in cullinary arts (cooking).  Looking forward to learning and reading.  My main reason for joining this forum is getting advice from more experienced lifters/bodybuilders who have much more experience than i do on all aspects of it. Looking forward to learning.


----------



## Riles (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community and thank you for your service!


----------



## brazey (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 21, 2014)

Always nice seeing more active duty on here.....welcome to the best forum on the net! Active duty 19d scout for 12 years with 3.5 months left before I hang up the spurs!


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 21, 2014)

13 B cannon crew member


----------



## dylanvib4 (Oct 22, 2014)

DetroitMuscle said:


> Always nice seeing more active duty on here.....welcome to the best forum on the net! Active duty 19d scout for 12 years with 3.5 months left before I hang up the spurs!



If you ain't cav you ain't shit brotha just hung up the spurs in July


----------



## dylanvib4 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just joined this month as well man there's plenty to learn here, welcome


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 22, 2014)

thanks  to all for your services


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 22, 2014)

was in 1st cav for 5 years got my spurs. i cant wait to hang mine up.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to IronmagazineForums. Take a look around!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome bro! I spent some time in Iraq as well during Dessert Storm. Thank you for serving Brother and stay safe!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

